# We all know an animal like this...



## Southern by choice (Jul 28, 2017)

@Baymule  thought of you when I saw this!

We have a goat like this- Zephyr 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3291587640888403


----------



## luvmypets (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh my goodness 

That is Ras when he wants attention


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 28, 2017)

We sure have a couple of those too.....


----------



## Baymule (Jul 28, 2017)

That is funny! My old gelding Joe loves to lick like a dog.


----------

